# How to get courses/maps from Garmin Connect to Edge 500?



## grani13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello everywhere,

long time lurker, first post. Looking forward to contributing to the community here.

First I got a question though. I've got an Edge 500 and I would like to use it to find and ride Strava segments in my area, but I haven't succeeded doing that at all.

I used cosmocatalano to export segments and import them into Garmin connect. That works, I can see the trail. Then I tried 2 ways of getting them onto the Edge 500: 1) send them directly to the device and 2) save the segment as a course and then sent it to the device. 
Both ways were completed successfully, BUT: While these courses do show up on the Garmin, there seems to be no information in them. They seem to contain the right length of the course, but there is nothing to see on the map of the Edge 500.

What am I doing wrong, or am I trying something that is not supported? Is there a workaround?

thanks
grani


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There is really not much else you can do.

If you want to ride strava segments, just find them on maps and learn where they are on the trail. Well-placed ones should be obvious. A whole loop, a notable climb along the ride. You might not find the EXACT start or end point on the ground, but your gps won't give you any kind of warning about that, either.

If you ride it, the gps will record it and enable you to load it onto strava. You don't really need anything else.


----------



## grani13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks NateHawk. :-(

What irritates me is that everything is perfectly visible on GarminConnect, and it tells me that everything was transferred properly - but then nothing on the Edge500...

I do agree that most segments are obvious in a way. Part of the reason I bought the Garmin though was to use it to find segments that I can see on Strava, but don't know where they are in the real world (the area I am riding is full with short single tracks)...

No workarounds anybody knows of? (e.g. re-creating a track in Google Earth and then trying to load it on the Edge?)


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

AFAIK, there is no map on the Edge 500. U need at least an Edge 305 or 510 or >700


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Read this link and use the .tcx files

Biking With The Garmin Edge 500 - Tips and Tricks


----------

